# The Gura Gear brand returns with launch of three new Kiboko backpacks



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 7, 2018)

> Our absolute favourite camera backpack manufacturer Gura Gear has returned with a new range of Kiboko backpacks and Et Cetera accessory bags.
> Gura Gear built a reputation for making the best quality backpacks on the market, along with one of the best warranties. The brand went away after it acquired Tamrac, and the Gura Gear series became the G Elite line. The bags weren’t quite as good and the Tamrac name just didn’t carry the same cachet as “Gura Gear” did.
> 
> The return of Gura Gear has been a long time in the making, years in fact. We’re excited to see the brand come back, and they truly make the best travel backpacks on the market. The second versions of the Kiboko bags have the same fantastic build quality and can carry pretty much anything you throw at them.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 7, 2018)

Does this imply that Gura Gear ins now independent again?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 7, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Does this imply that Gura Gear is now independent again?



Gura Gear will be run as an independent brand, but they still own Tamrac.


----------



## BK (Nov 7, 2018)

I bought the 22L for $150 when they were closing them out back in 2015 based on a post I saw here.

It's seen a lot of use in the last three years and looks brand new. It's very comfortable on my back, even fully loaded and the "suitcase" handle on the side comes in handle when wrestling it into an overhead compartment or car trunk.

The butterfly design is great for the lens/body compartments but it makes storage in the front-most pockets a little more of a pain. Since the front pocket is divided down the middle it acts a bit like a black hole. I'll sometimes use film for instance and it takes a little digging to grab it out of the pocket - if I've got different kinds of film then I've got to grab a handful to find the type I'm looking for. The pocket does flip open, but not completely.

My other issue is that the laptop pocket can be a weak point if you don't latch the clips that attach the strap to the bag at the top. It's not a big deal to make sure the clips are latched, but if the strap on the clip isn't tightened securely then you are still putting a lot of stress on the zipper of the laptop compartment.

Both of these issues are very minor in my mind given the overall quality of the bag. I'm very happy with the bag and haven't been tempted to look at anything else since I've had it. I don't know that I could have justified a 300-400 backpack for myself but I think I got a steal at the price I paid.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 7, 2018)

BK said:


> I bought the 22L for $150 when they were closing them out.



I did the same. This is my favorite bag (I have a small collection). I actually like the butterfly split. Grad ND filters go on one side and common "accessories" (spare battery, wipes, lens pen, memory cards, etc) go on the other.

Good news that they are coming back. I am looking for a new "small" bag as my Lowepro Flipside 400AW is showing its age.


----------



## jeanluc (Nov 7, 2018)

BK said:


> I bought the 22L for $150 when they were closing them out back in 2015 based on a post I saw here.
> 
> It's seen a lot of use in the last three years and looks brand new. It's very comfortable on my back, even fully loaded and the "suitcase" handle on the side comes in handle when wrestling it into an overhead compartment or car trunk.
> 
> ...


I have the Gura Gear Bataflae 26L and it is very good. No laptop compartment, but no other problems. Fits under seat of the much loved CRJ regional jets no problem. I use it mainly for transport as opposed to hikes. 

I also have an F Stop Gear Lotus 32L pack. Can’t say enough about it and their products. Very, very well made and thought out. Essentially waterproof without a rain cover....I’m talking about 2 hours in unexpected Oregon rain with no cover and no problems...has room for everything including LT and also fits under RJ seats. I use it for actually hiking. 

They are the perfect combination IMHO.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have what was branded as a Tamrac G32 which is an excellent if expensive bag that I use for travelling with the 600mm F4 II.
There was no drop in quality in the Tamrac branding - don’t know why that was put in the first posting.
The butterfly design is great.
Are the worth the price - probably not but they produce excellent bags.
Lowepro would be much better value for money.
I’ve two Peak Designs bags and don’t like either so expensive is not always best.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 7, 2018)

Another really great bag is the F-Stop Ajna, very high quality, modular and english- rain -resistant. Also extremely comfortable to carry, even fully loaded (2 FF bodies, 10X40 binos, 8 lenses including the EF 100/400 and many accessories AND !!!!!!! a Camelback waterbladder.) 
By the way, are the Gura bags "back loaders" ? This is a deal-breaker feature for me (the lack of).


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the original Kiboko 30L, the Bataflae 26L and 32L and the best of all the Chobe (lets hope it makes a return also). They are the best airline gear haulers out there and excel at that....they are not the best hiking bags mostly because when they get fully loaded they also get ridiculously heavy and the straps which are decent aren't up to that sort of load. I use them either on planes or out of the car where I don't have to hike very far to my shooting location.

For hiking my favourite so far is the F-stop Ajna with XL-ICU which does fit a 600/4 in it if needed. It just won't swallow as much other stuff as the 30L or 32L GuraGear bags. In the Ajna I can fit the 600, 1DX, 100-400II and the TCs but not much else unless you start wrapping things and stacking them.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 8, 2018)

The butterfly design is a major turn off for me, non-starter. I like to open one compartment and see everything at once, no flipping flaps back and forth and having them get in the way.


----------



## degos (Nov 8, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> and the Tamrac name just didn’t carry the same cachet as “Gura Gear” did



And there's half the problem with the commercial world these days. Branding, marketing and 'influence'.

The 'cachet' of a name doesn't matter. What matters is the final product.


----------



## kirispupis (Nov 9, 2018)

I love my Bataflae 32L. I've used it literally every single day for the last several years. However, it's beginning to show its age. One of the zippers now has to be perfectly aligned to work, the bottom is starting to rip open, and there's a hole near the zipper on the side. Although that sounds bad, due to how often I use it I've destroyed every other camera bag I've had - including ThinkTankPhoto, LowePro, and a Tamrac (lasted about a month). 

I'm tempted to pick up the Kiboko, but I'm concerned that it's only 30L. I currently have a 600/4, 1Dx2, TS-E 24, TS-E 17, 24-70/2.8, 70-200/2.8, 11-24, and an extender in the bag. I'm rather doubtful that a bag just a bit smaller will be able to fit all of this.


----------



## Joakim1024 (Nov 9, 2018)

Etienne said:


> The butterfly design is a major turn off for me, non-starter. I like to open one compartment and see everything at once, no flipping flaps back and forth and having them get in the way.



You can open all at once just like a "normal" bag.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2018)

Joakim1024 said:


> You can open all at once just like a "normal" bag.


Thanks for precising.
But is it front or rear-opening (like most F-Stops)?


----------



## docsmith (Nov 12, 2018)

Joakim1024 said:


> You can open all at once just like a "normal" bag.


I think you are thinking of the Bataflae, which can do either. The Kiboko, at least mine, it is butterfly only. I see nothing in the pictures of the V2 to make me think it is any different.

But, I love the butterfly design. Each to their own, but half my gear stays locked up while the other half is exposed. 



Del Paso said:


> But is it front or rear-opening (like most F-Stops)?



It opens in the rear.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I think you are thinking of the Bataflae, which can do either. The Kiboko, at least mine, it is butterfly only. I see nothing in the pictures of the V2 to make me think it is any different.
> 
> But, I love the butterfly design. Each to their own, but half my gear stays locked up while the other half is exposed.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------

